# Took my gelding to Congress - his results



## Erica (Aug 6, 2006)

I made a quick trip up to Congress as I didn't want to leave the other shows horses (miniatures) all week, only taking one horse for three classes No need to pull my big trailer so just loaded him in my tiny mini trailer that I use for vet trips and left out Friday morning, came home Sat. afternoon; but St. Louis from me is only about 6hrs so not a bad trip at all.

Lots of pretty ponies up there, I would have me a Modern road or park pony in a minute if I had time to devote to one.

I took my only shetland, WallStreet Jesse James - who is TINY tiny gelding. He is over two and measures 38.5" as a shetland and only 35.5 as a miniature, so I am anxious to get him hardshipped next year.

His results were:

Congress Champion 2yr old gelding under

Congress Jr. Champion Gelding under

Congress Reserve Grand Champion gelding under (behind his nephew "Mr. Mitz)

Congress Champion Solid Color

3rd in a big Classic Amature geldings were him and Mr. Mitz looked like midgets

I ordered a couple of pictures but since it was the last day of the show and I was heading home they will have to mail them to me.

Heres a picture from this May at his first show ever


----------



## Leeana (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice job! I really cant wait to go to congress next year! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Leeana


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 6, 2006)

Way to go Erica and Jesse! :aktion033:

You may not have been able to stay long, but at least you managed to make it up there! (unlike me, but I'll be there next year!)


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Erica! Jesse is one amazing horse for sure!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 6, 2006)

I flew out for Friday night and Saturday, I watched you WIN he looked GREAT!!!

Andrea


----------



## crponies (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats! It sounds like it was definitely worth the time! :aktion033:


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 6, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations! :aktion033:

I went out to your website to sneak a peak .. that boy has a nice neck!


----------



## strass (Aug 7, 2006)

Erica,

It was nice to see you at the show. Shame it was such a brief visit.

Jesse looked good. (I was seeing hints of his sire.) He may look small right now, but when he's old enough to put in the classes he belongs in, he'll be a star.

See you at Nationals!!!


----------



## Belinda (Aug 7, 2006)

:aktion033: Erica , Jesse looked GREAT !!! Can not wait to see him Drive .. I see many many National Titles in his future...



:



:


----------



## HJF (Aug 7, 2006)

Congratulations :aktion033: I saw him at the AMHR KY show in May. He was stunning :new_shocked:


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job Erica!! :aktion033: I'm with Belinda he is going to be awesome in harness!!!! :bgrin


----------

